# Consult vs. Established Patient



## essie23 (Aug 14, 2008)

If an established patient returns to the office for a new problem, does it become another consult?


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 14, 2008)

Consultations aren't subject to the new/established patient rules.  If you meet the necessary criteria for consultation (RRR) you can charge for a consultation.


----------



## essie23 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

